# 2 Festplatten - Windows Neu installieren ohne verlust?



## Keleg (31. Januar 2014)

Hey Ho!
Ich habe zwei Festplatten, meine SSD mit Windows und meine HDD mit Programmen, Spielen und sonstigem. Nun ist meine Frage, wie sieht das aus... wie kann ich mein Windows neu installieren ohne dass ich die ganzen Programme und SPiele auf der HDD verliere bzw. weiter nutzen kann?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (31. Januar 2014)

Da gibt es doch diverse Tools, die dir eine Sicherung machen, ein Clone oder Image. Acronis True Image würde mir da spontan einfallen. Ich weiß auch nicht wie das ist mit einem Systemwiederherstellungspunkt, ob du da quasi aussuchen kannst, was hergestellt wird. Also Acronis funktioniert, das weiß ich.


----------



## saphira33 (31. Januar 2014)

Klar, einfach HDD abstecken danach Windoof neu installieren auf der SSD und HDD wieder einstecken.
Vom Strom trennen aber beim ein/ausstecken


----------



## XyZaaH (31. Januar 2014)

Oder das nächste mal einer Partition mit Daten und Spielen machen und eine mit Windows. Dann kannst du Windows neuinstallieren ohne irgendetwas zu verlieren.


----------



## saphira33 (31. Januar 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Oder das nächste mal einer Partition mit Daten und Spielen machen und eine mit Windows. Dann kannst du Windows neuinstallieren ohne irgendetwas zu verlieren.


 
Er hats auf 2 Verschiedenen Festplatten was noch effektiver ist.

Windows ist auf der SSD und Spiele und Programme auf der HDD



Keleg schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Festplatten, *meine SSD mit Windows und meine HDD mit Programmen, Spielen und sonstigem*. Nun ist meine Frage, wie sieht das aus... wie kann ich mein Windows neu installieren ohne dass ich die ganzen Programme und SPiele auf der *HDD* verliere bzw. weiter nutzen kann?


----------



## XyZaaH (31. Januar 2014)

Oh, danke für den Hinweis, dann ist es ohne Probleme möglich, ich dachte er hat die Spiele auch auf der SSD, da er sonst nicht von den Ladezeiten profitiert.


----------



## saphira33 (31. Januar 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Oh, danke für den Hinweis, dann ist es ohne Probleme möglich, ich dachte er hat die Spiele auch auf der SSD, da er sonst nicht von den Ladezeiten profitiert.


 
KD 
Habs selber auch so SSD mit Windoof und HDD mit Games darum kenn ich das, aber bei mir kommt ich kürze noch ne 500GB oder 1TB SSD nach  damit ich von den Ladezeiten profitiere


----------



## Arino (31. Januar 2014)

Bei Programmen kann es manchmal schief gehen, dass dann irgendwelche Systemdaten fehlen können, aber bei Spielen hat das bisher bei mir ausnahmslos immer geklappt mit dem neu machen


----------



## saphira33 (31. Januar 2014)

Arino schrieb:


> Bei Programmen kann es manchmal schief gehen, dass dann irgendwelche Systemdaten fehlen können, aber bei Spielen hat das bisher bei mir ausnahmslos immer geklappt mit dem neu machen


 
Naja ich behaupte ein 80MB Programm schmerzt weniger als ein 14GB Download von Steam o.ä. 

Wobei bei entsprechender Leitung schmerzt auch das nicht länger als ~10 Min


----------



## max00 (31. Januar 2014)

Also bei Programmen funktioniert es meistens auch, wenn man es dann einfach nochmal im selben Ordner drüber installiert - hab da schon so manches mal ein Setup für mehrere GB in wenigen Sekunden durch gehabt (Installer sind anscheinend manchmal so intelligent, dass sie bereits vorhandene Dateien auslassen


----------



## Keleg (31. Januar 2014)

Ich frage weil es ja viele Programme und SPiele gibt die, die ganzen Regestry einträge brauchen. Also was kann ich tun?

Vor allem geht es mir um Steam und meine ganzen Spielen. Origin (BF4) und WoW z.B. kann ich ohne Probleme mitnehmen, das weiß ich. Aber was ist mit den anderen 350gb Spielen


----------



## saphira33 (31. Januar 2014)

Keleg schrieb:


> Ich frage weil es ja viele Programme und SPiele gibt die, die ganzen Regestry einträge brauchen. Also was kann ich tun?
> 
> Vor allem geht es mir um Steam und meine ganzen Spielen. Origin (BF4) und WoW z.B. kann ich ohne Probleme mitnehmen, das weiß ich. Aber was ist mit den anderen 350gb Spielen


 
Ist Steam auf der HDD installiert? Hast du die ganzen Ordner auf die HDD installiert?

Dann einfach HDD abstecken Win neu auf SSD installieren HDD wieder anstecken und schon kannst du weiter Zocken. (Treiber nicht vergessen zu installieren)


----------



## Keleg (31. Januar 2014)

Dokumente, Download, Musik Ordner... alle Pfade habe ich auf die HDD gelegt und ALLE Programme und Spiele sind ebenfalls auf der HDD... auf der SSD ist nur Windows und Antivirus


----------



## saphira33 (31. Januar 2014)

Keleg schrieb:


> Dokumente, Download, Musik Ordner... alle Pfade habe ich auf die HDD gelegt und ALLE Programme und Spiele sind ebenfalls auf der HDD... auf der SSD ist nur Windows und Antivirus


 
Gut dann



saphira33 schrieb:


> Dann einfach HDD abstecken Win neu auf SSD installieren HDD wieder anstecken und schon kannst du weiter Zocken.



Aber trenne den Rechner vom Strom beim abstecken.


----------



## KaterTom (31. Januar 2014)

Bei Steam braucht man sich da keine Sorgen machen, das erkennt die Spiele auf jeden Fall. Das klappte bei mir sogar nach einer Win 8.1 Neuinstallation, wodurch sämtliche Laufwerksbuchstaben geändert wurden.


----------

